# DEFOLIATE OR NO?



## Airbone (Jul 28, 2021)

I have a buddy who grows as well. He tells me I should be stripping a ton of fan leaves off these.
Says it’s ok as long as you don’t do it over day 25.










They are in day 10 of flower now.

Opinions?


----------



## leafminer (Jul 29, 2021)

No idea Airbone sorry, don't know much about tents.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2021)

back in my college days ,  my Plant Science professor said during a lecture that most plants can lose 30% of their foliage and there will be no negative effects on photosynthesis 

my major was Horticulture


----------



## JTDS2011 (Jul 29, 2021)

I really only like to defoliate in flowering when they are blocking a nug from getting direct light otherwise let them die and fall off on they own


----------



## Bubba (Jul 29, 2021)

You can remove some, good idea if temp/RH are rearing their ugly head. Leaves can sweat on each other, possibly leading to molds.

At some point, at least at flower, I would remove enough for good circulation beginning with ones that are hopelessly stuck under canopy. 

You need some for energy for flower, but as flowering advances, particularly the last couple weeks, I have removed most all fans, leaving those that stick out of colas at harvest.

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks for the info.

Some of the bottom leaves that get no light hardly are falling off on their own. They look nice and heathy but if you move them at all they just detach.
Not many of them and just at the very bottom. 
Is that normal?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Some of the bottom leaves that get no light hardly are falling off on their own. They look nice and heathy but if you move them at all they just detach.
> Not many of them and just at the very bottom.
> Is that normal?




yes

feel free to remove lower yellowing fan leaves , up to 30% of fan leaves can be removed


----------

